# 2-10-08 freeport area



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

drifted the river this morning , tide falling water was low low low. picked up 4 flatties (one shorty) 3 trout (all dinks) .


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the report!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice report and pics.. Dig the handle on the reel..


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

Love those flounder.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Sweet string.......


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

good job .


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

Nice flatfish.


----------



## jhfishersofmen (Apr 14, 2006)

*Report*

Thanks for the report and that is a nice pic of the flounders. It is good to hear reports around the freeport area. BTW..... were you in the old or new river?


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Way to go dc1502 ! ! ! If this is who I think it is then give me a call sometime. You got my#.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures
Team Mosca Boats
Team Kubala Kustom Rods
Team Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## CAPT JB (Jun 6, 2006)

Dang it give up the fishing HOLES again, Just playing great report.


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

Captain Dave said:


> Nice report and pics.. Dig the handle on the reel..


Walmart for 4.95 a pair.

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

very nice catch.......


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

He probably just pulled those from the freezer....


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

bayourat said:


> He probably just pulled those from the freezer....


Hey now i ran out of flounder in the freezer last august.......................lol . I gotta stock back up!!!! That spring run should be good if we dodge the rain this year.


----------



## bigmark (Jun 28, 2006)

Good advertisement for Texas Rod Works!


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

bigmark said:


> Good advertisement for Texas Rod Works!


Yea i'm still waiting on my rod....


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

bayourat said:


> Yea i'm still waiting on my rod....


All you gotta do is call ...................................................D


----------



## DuckDigler (Jan 3, 2008)

That's the eats right there!


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

Size?


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

*NICE ROD*


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

galbayfisher said:


> Size?


sorry. smallest 16" biggest 21" ...................D


----------

